# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Zaans Medisch Centrum

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Zaans Medisch Centrum
Koningin Julianaplein 58
Zaandam

Bezoek de website van Zaans Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Zaans Medisch Centrum.*

----------


## Sylvia93

Met dit ziekenhuis heb ik ook goede ervaringen, mn moeder is al 2x met spoed opgenomen, en ze werdt echt heel goed geholpen daar!
Het enige nadeel is dat het de laatste tijd enorm druk is (ze willen verhuizen) en hun patiënten echt heel lang laten wachten, zo hebben wij laatst van half 9 's avonds tot 3 uur 's nachts moeten wachten op de reactie, het is zo druk in het ziekenhuis kom morgenochten om half 9 maar weer terug... dat is dan wel weer een minpuntje, maar is 1x geweest, en daarna werdt ze echt heel goed geholpen daar!

xxx

----------

